# Correctness of wireless connection



## Shriram (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi

i have a nanobsd box ! here, the wired connection gets associated via dhcp and the wlan0 is also associated an gets an IP via dhcp authenticated via wpa. The default route is the vr0(wired) ! so how do i make like dowloading a webpage using curl to happen via the wlan0 connection and not the wired one. Cos when i do the traceroute on http://www.google.com, i actually end up seeing the vr0 as the first step !

Thanks in advance
Shriram


----------



## SirDice (Jul 25, 2011)

Set the correct default gateway. Keep in mind that your wired and wireless aren't in the same subnet. If they are disable one to use the other. You may also like to checkout lagg(4).

Handbook: 31.6 Link Aggregation and Failover. Specifically example 31-3.


----------



## Shriram (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi

But the situation is that once i boot the freebsd box, it gets an ip via vr0 ! which sets the default route with vr0 as the interface....so then i associate the wlan0. so now i have both vr0 as active and wlan0 as associated.... but when i do a ping http://www.google.com , i get an reply back, but when i do a ping -S ip-of-wlan0 http://www.google.com i don get back a reply.... so am not sure where do i need to change my routing table ! as i cannot change the default route as it is got by vr0 as a DHCP !


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 26, 2011)

Don't use DHCP separately for both interfaces.  Use lagg(4) as SirDice suggests, and run DHCP for the lagg0 interface alone.  There's an example at the end of that section.


----------



## Shriram (Jul 26, 2011)

so i have a question like, if i create a lagg interface. So after that, how can i use the wireless connection to browse the internet, does that imply that i need to plug out the ethernet cable outta my box ?


----------



## fonz (Jul 26, 2011)

Shriram said:
			
		

> how can i use the wireless connection to browse the internet, does that imply that i need to plug out the ethernet cable outta my box ?


Depends on which interface you set as the master and which one you set as the failover. It's all in the link posted by SirDice.

Fonz


----------

